# MS Christa "Die Legende lebt"



## dorschman (12. Februar 2003)

wer kennt Sie nicht, die gute alte MS Christa
Die jetzt das Titelblatt des neuen Hakuma Kataloges ziert.

Fuer mich war Sie zu Heiligenhafener Zeiten, zumindest so lange Sie sich im Besitz der Familie Rades befand
der TOP Ostsee - Kutter in Deutschland.

Damals als es in der Blinker Hitparade noch hieß:

Dorsch 42 Pfd. Ostsee, MS Christa 
und nicht wie heute (nach erfolgreichen Protesten anderer Kutterbesitzer und Anzeigenkunden) Dorsch, Ostsee, Heiligenhafen

war sie im Kutter Ranking immer auf Platz 1 gefolgt von
Seeteufel u. Einigkeit

Vielleicht gibt es unter Euch ja noch mehr alte Kutterfahrer
so wie Catfish   die sich an die alten zeiten erinnern wie wir gezielt mit Anton Rades die Kaelber vom &quot;Hacker&quot; gezogen haben oder an der H8 knietief im Dorsch standen

Jetzt liegt die gute alte Christa in Wismar soll inzwischen 
einen blauen Rumpf haben und Ihrem Namen immernoch alle
Ehre machen.

Wie ich geruechterweise gehoert habe wird von Wismar
aus des oefteren die Kadettrinne / Gedser Riff angesteuert
um erfolgreich auf Kaelber zu fischen.

ich habe mir geschworen noch in den naechsten 4 wochen
einmal den trip von hamburg nach wismar zu machen um
mal wieder mit der christa rauszufahren.

es waere hier nicht das anglerboard, wenn es hier nicht
irgend jemanden geben wuerden der schon mal von wismar
aus mit der Christa gefahren ist und ueber seine positiven oder negativen erfahrungen berichten kann.

Dorschman hat Euch lieb


berichten kann


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Februar 2003)

Hi!
Ich kenne die Christa auch aus Heiligenhafen Zeiten. Die Christa hatte immer die größten Dorsche an Board aber auch die Wenigsten. Dadurch das der Skipper immer versucht hat an die dicken zu kommen um im Gerede zu bleiben mussten eine ganze Menge Angler als Schneider wieder nach Hause fahren. Das war sehr oft so und hat mir so gesehen nicht gepasst.
Jetzt wo die Christa in Wismar liegt bin ich noch nicht mit ihr gefahren. Werde es auch nicht mehr machen denn vom Kutterangeln habe ich Abstand genommen. Ist nicht mehr mein Ding.


----------



## Fischbox (12. Februar 2003)

Ich bin der gleichen Meinung wie mein Vorredner,und halte es genau wie er eher mit der Bootsangelei. Da weiß ich wenigstens auf welchen Käptn ich zu schimpfen habe. :q  Meistens fährt der aber in gute Fanggebiete und meine Bootsnachbarn sind auch immer Mordskumpels!!


----------



## petipet (12. Februar 2003)

*MS-Christa*

Tja, die MS-Christa. Ich glaube, die ist nicht schlechter, wie die Anderen. Ein Kreuz ist: Beißt nichts um Tonne fünf,
rebellieren manche. Haben ihre Erfahrungen nur aus Angel-
zeitungen gemacht, lesen dann von Fängen, die im Februar, oder März, getoppt werden -  wenn das Wasser dann noch kalt genug sein sollte, um den Dorschen,
die ablaichen wollen, der Nordatlantik zu weit und die
flachen Gewässer unserer Gestaden, mit ihren &quot;Dorschwiesen)&quot;
gerade recht kommt. Bei einem Blasewind N/O, aus Richtung Langeland, hast Du dann die besten Chancen, auf allen Kuttern Deinen Fang gaffen zu lassen. Ob Westpreußen, Ostpreußen -MS-Christa-, alle diese Schiffchen kämpfen ums Überleben. Nix geht mehr mit J.W.

soweit sogut... petipet


----------



## dorschman (12. Februar 2003)

@petipet 
was bedeutet J. W. ???


----------



## masch1 (12. Februar 2003)

Drei Kolegen von mir wsaren mitte Dezember mit der Christa drausen und waren voll des Lobes  :z  :z  mitte März gehts wieder rauf wenn noch ein Plätzchen frei ist fahr ich mit :z  :z  :z


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. Februar 2003)

Ich fahr zwar auch nicht mehr mit dem Kutter, denn auch auf
der Christa wurde die Knüppelanbinderei nicht unterbunden.
Zu diesem schiff habe ich aber nur gute Erinnerungen. Ich habe auf ihr das Pilken gelernt. Das war 1973. Damals brauchte man sich mit Fischen unter 40 Pfund nicht in der
Hitparade anmelden! Die meisten anderen Dickfische waren von der Christa. So wars - und das kann man auch beweisen.
Das Personal war nett und das Schiff war sauber - wenn es
auslief. Das mann nach 3 Stunden bei frischem Wind und den
Zielversuchen der Kollegen auf der Toilette diese nicht mehr
benutzen konnte, war wohl klar.
Ich hatte wohl 15 Jahre den Hafen von Heiligenhafen nie gesehen. Mein Ziel war immer Sackhut, Bootwerft und Liegeplatz der Christa.
Trotzdem kein Interesse mehr dazu. Die alten Zeiten kehren nicht zurück und wenn ich an die Kadettrinne will, setzte ich mir die Wegpunkte und fahr los!


----------



## petipet (14. Februar 2003)

Mit J. W. meine ich Jonny Walker.


----------



## petipet (14. Februar 2003)

Hi dorschman,

J.W. steht einfach für Jonny Walker.

Gruß petipet


----------



## Forellenudo (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Boardis

Die MS Christa war auch früher ein Schiff wie jedes andere auch,nur das wenn jemand an Board einen Großen Dorsch gefangen hat, es sofort in jeder großen Anglerzeitung Publik gemacht wurde und deshalb das Schiff immer ausgebucht war,aber viel wurde auf diesem Schiff nicht gefangen.Ich selber war zwei mal auf dem Schiff und hatte bei zwei ausfahrten einen kleinen dorsch und bei der letzten ausfahrt hatte einer einen Dorsch von über 30Pfd,das spektakel hättet ihr euch mal ansehen müssen was der Kapitän mit seinem Fotoaparat veranstaltet hat,und eine Woche drauf konnte mann in den Angelzeitungen wieder lesen:&quot;Rekorddorsch auf der MS Christa&quot;,und das Schiff war wieder für Wochen ausgebucht,aber das von 45 Mann nur vier Dorsche an dem Tag gefangen wurden wurde in der Zeitung nicht erwähnt.Ich fand das Schiff aber Sauber und die Mannschaft war auch in Ordnung.

Gruß Forellenudo #h


----------



## C.K. (14. Februar 2003)

Ich kenne das Schiff zwar nicht aber ich muß sagen: Hut ab, vor dem alten Besitzer, er wußte wie man Geschäfte macht und die Presse dabei richtig mit einbezieht!!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2003)

Zwei Tage und schon ein Dreißigpfünder! Was ist daran falsch? Ein Dreißigpfünder ist ein toller Fisch und verdient auch Aufregung. Wen eine Wanne Filet mehr anregt, soll sich doch lieber gleich den Fisch kaufen. Ist echt effektiver! Ich bin kein Filetjäger - ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler und möchte gern gute Fische fangen. Da war, wenn man auf einen Kutter angewiesen war, die Christa die beste Wahl.
Warum wurde wohl sonst die Nennung des Kutters abgeschafft?
Wenn jetzt noch jemand behaupten will, dass die anderen Eigner/Skipper zu bescheiden waren, mach ich mich langsam
naß! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Forellenudo (14. Februar 2003)

@Dolfin

Wenn du das gut findes das der Kapitän solange rumfährt bis mal einer von 45 mann einen großen dorsch fängt und der rest nichts dann kann ich nur so machen #d .Dem Kapitän der MS Christa ging es damals gar nicht darum den schwarm Dorsche zu finden sondern einzig und alleine um einen Großen Dorsch(der dann auch gefangen wurde)damit er wieder mit seinem Schiff in der Zeitung stand.Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren fast alle 2 Monate nach Kiel Strande(Übers Wochenende)zum Kutterangeln und dabei ist es mir egal ob ich einen großen fange oder einen kleinen,nur das sich der Kapitän die Mühe macht so lange rumzufahren so das jeder etwas fängt(vorausgesetzt es sind fische da)und solche Schiffe findet man leider allzu selten noch bei uns.



Und eins war damals auch eigenartig:Auf allen Kuttern damals,wurde sehr gut gefangen ob es auf der Ostpreußen war oder Tanja und wie sie noch alle hießen,nur auf der MS Christa nicht,da hörte man immer nur vom Rekordfang aber das sonst schlecht gefangen wurde,darüber verlor man kein Wort aber warum auch, das Foto war wieder in der Zeitung und der Kutter ausgebucht.Aber was solls,jeder hat so seine erfahrungen gemacht und trotz allem werden diese Zeiten wo auch gut gefangen wurden so schnell nicht wiederkommen(Leider).Ich persönlich bin nicht so geil drauf unbedingt einen Rekordfisch zu fangen nur damit jeder über mich redet oder schreibt,ich bin froh wenn ich was fange aber auch nicht traurig wenn ich mal als Schneider nach Hause komme.

Viele grüße
              Forellenudo #h


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2003)

Udo, mal ganz ehrlich:
Wie fährt man auf der Ostsee rum und jagt einen Großdorsch?
Ich habe seit 12 Jahren ein eigenes Boot, kann mit Echolot
und Seekarte umgehen, aber das ist wirklich ein bischen daneben. Selbst wenn die Dorsche Elefanten wären, kannst du das vergessen! 
Die Körbe auf der Christa waren sicher nicht leerer als auf anderen Schiffen. Der Skipper hat es aber verstanden, das
Boot bei der Beulenfischerei genauer auszurichten.
Für mich, und das ist nun das letzte Wort dazu, zählen einfach nur die Resultate. Wenn die breite Anglerschaft die
Ergebnisse anderer höher eingeschätzt hätte, wären die auch
propagiert worden. Aber wir haben in diesem Lande Glaubensfreiheit - also kann auch jeder glauben was er will.
Mir ging es nur um ein Stück Erinnerung. Einen Kutter würde
ich sowieso nie mehr betreten.....


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2003)

@Dolfin

Wenn ich ein eigenes Boot hätte würde ich auch keinen Kutter mehr betreten :q.Na ja,ich hab dazu meine Meinung gesagt und du deine,ich war auf jeden fall auf Kutter in Heiligenhafen wo weit mehr gefangen worden ist als auf der MS Christa und ich fahre nach wie vor noch regelmäßig mit raus nur halt von Kiel Strande aus.

So nun lassen wir es gut sein und erfreuen uns an den noch vorhanden fischen. :a  :s 

Viele Grüße 

              Forellenudo #h


----------



## MFGI (15. Februar 2003)

Wir waren vor ca. 10 Jahren mit unserem Verein auf der
Christa.
Ein damals unfreundlicher Kapitän und eine mindestens genauso unfreundliche Mannschaft.
Sinn der Fahrt schien nur der Verkauf von zollfreien Waren zu sein.
Fangergebnis mit 50 Anglern: 3 Dorsche um die 50 cm.
Hurra!!
Alle anderen Schiffe hatten ein Vielfaches unseres Fanges.
Ich habe seither die Christa nie wieder betreten.


----------



## Forellenudo (15. Februar 2003)

Sag ich doch!

Bei mir war damals wenigstens der Käpten und die Manschaft freundlich.

                   Forellenudo


----------



## berko (18. Februar 2003)

Hallo Fans der Crista

Auch wir waren am letzten Donnerstag mit sieben Sportsfreunden auf dem Boot,teilweise zum ersten mal angeln? :c 
Dabei fing doch alles so gut an. :q 

Wir waren am Vorabend angekommen und hatten auf der Condor übernachtet. Super Schiff gute Kojen und sehr sauber. Am nächsten morgen sollten wir dann um 6.00 Uhr uns auf der Crista einfinden,zwecks Frühstück und Plätze beziehen. Dort fing dann ein Teil des Troubles an. Irgend so ein alter Zausel fing dann mit unserem jüngsten Stunk wegen des Platzes an  . Er angelte seit 1991 da und ihm brauche keiner was zu erzählen. Anstatt um 6 kam man um 7 Uhr (zwecks umziehen)und das Frühstück kam dann doch schon um 8.30 Uhr, aber zum Glück fuhren wir ja weit raus.  #w 
Als wir dann mit kurzen stopps (ein wurf pro stopp)auf höhe Fehmarn landeten ohne Fisch ,fuhren wir dann im zick zack kurs zurück diesmal waren es schon fast zwei bis max drei Würfe. Als dann zum Essen gerufen wurde waren wir froh uns mal nach den dicken Fängen auszuruhen (30* nichts). Nach dem Essen standen wir dann im Eis zum Eisangeln. Nach einer weiteren Fahrt brach der Kapitän, mangels Sprit die Tour ab. Fazit vom ganzen 30 Angler 4 Fische einer von 5pf #a!! Ansonsten sind wir wie immer gut durch die gegend gefahren#c Wir werden die Christa nicht ohne weiteres weiterempfehlen!! :c


----------



## Klausi (18. Februar 2003)

Tolles Erlebnis @ Berko. Der Bericht ist besser :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Februar 2003)

Tja, leider gibt es auch solche Tage. Hat aber in diesem Fall bestimmt nichts mit der Christa zu tun. Bekannte von mir waren am Sonntag von Wismar draußen und hatten ganze drei Dorsche und zwei Heringe mit 20 Mann gefangen. Zur zeit ist einfach nichts los.


----------



## jimduggen80 (19. Februar 2003)

@All
Seit die Christa nicht mehr von Heiligenhafen aus fährt(gute alte Zeiten!), chartern wir für unsere Vereins-Pilk-Touren fast nur die Langeland von Laboe aus.
Da sind wir bisher nie entäuscht worden. 
Als der olle Zollverkauf noch in Gange war, hatten wir einen Kutter aus Laboe, dessen Namen ich hier nicht nennen werde! Der Käpitän ließ sich dort treiben, wo kein Aas was fing,lief über Oberdeck und schrie:&quot;Leute ihr müßt Zoll kaufen&quot;. Das machte er mehrmals. Den Tag und das Schiff habe ich dann ganz schnell aus meinem Hirn verbannt!
Jetzt begrenze ich mein Kutterangeln auf 2-3mal im Jahr und bin seit 2Jahren BB-Käptän, allerdings noch nicht oft draußen gewesen!
Ich bin aber überzeugt davon, das ich mit dem BB besser fahre und mich nicht mehr über andere ärgern muß.
 #a                      #a                          #a


----------



## bettinagerti (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: MS Christa "Die Legende lebt"*

Moin aus Dänmark, ich bin gestern über die Einträge über die Christa beim surfen im Netz gestolpert. Meine Mutter- Christa- und mein Vater Hein, die ersten Eigner der legendären MS Christa aus Heiligenhafen werden dieses Jahr beide 70 und ich suche Material. Meine Eltern haben in den 70 Jahren die Ex-Helena in Holland gekauft, der neue Name Christa ist der meiner Mutter. 1979 hat mein Vater die Seefahrt aus Gesundheitssgründen aufgeben müssen und die Christa an Franz Rades verkauft. Vorher gehörte meinen Eltern die ebenso berühmte " Grossenbroder Scholle" und der " Neustädter Grandi"


----------

